# FR: avouer que + mode



## Candycloud

Is "Je dois avouer que..." followed by subjunctive?

Please help!
Thanks! 

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Serafine

I think that "je dois avouer que" doesn't require subjonctif...


----------



## ouechTonton

No, it does not.
"Je dois avouer que" + V. indicative


----------



## cal_rooks

Les phrases 'j'avoue que' ou 'je dois avouer que' prennent le subjonctif ou non?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Non, l'indicatif suffit.


----------



## Mayoucha

Salut tout le monde,
Je suis d’accord avec toutes les réponses, et je propose quelques exemples :
"Je dois avouer que je ne connais pas toutes les règles de la grammaire".
"Je dois avouer que j’ai tendance à somnoler pendant les réunions…"
"J’avoue que j'ai été tenté de manger ce morceau de chocolat"
"J’avoue que j'étais ravie de te revoir…"
"J'avoue que je ne suis pas assez bon en maths..."


----------



## Icetrance

On préfère de loin l'indicatif, mais de temps en temps j'entends utilisé le subjonctif.  

_J'avoue qu'il soit gentil, mais 'y a quelque chose chez lui que je n'aime pas trop_. 

Peut-être pourrait-on dire que le subjonctif mettrait l'accent sur la forte réticence à avouer quoi que ce soit de la part de l'interlocuteur.


----------



## olivier68

Je pense que le subjonctif est incorrect ici.
"avouer" se construit avec l'indicatif ou avec le conditionnel. Pas avec le subjonctif.

Mettez la phrase au pluriel :

"j'avoue que nous soyons gentils" ?????

Ca ne va pas.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avouer ne se construit pas avec le subjonctif.

En cas de doute, consulter cette page.


----------



## Icetrance

Je l'avais entendu tout droit sorti de la bouche des natifs. Ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on l'entend... mais si, je l'entends de temps en temps.  Peut-être qu'il s'agit bien d'une faute, comme vous le pensez. Normalement on n'entend que l'indicatif - je suis tout à fait d'accord.

Je suis sûr que dans le cas suivant qu'il ne s'agira pas du tout d'une faute:_ Je veux bien avouer qu'il soit gentil _(choix gouverné par "_veux bien que_").


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Vouloir bien que entraîne effectivement le subjonctif, mais pas avouer que qui est suivi par l'indicatif. Car on avoue un fait, il n'y a aucune hypothèse dans ce cas.

Donc Je veux bien qu'il soit gentil ou je veux bien avouer qu'il est gentil.


----------



## Icetrance

Vous avez peut-être raison à 100%.  Mais on entend des choses comme "_Je veux bien avouer qu'il faille ...._" Serait-ce vraiment une hyper faute de grammaire?  C'est pourtant une faute de grammaire si on disait "J_e veux bien qu'il est_...", et ce sans aucun doute.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit dans ce cas d'un subjonctif par attraction, qui est acceptable, mais je ne l'emploierais pas ici.

_J'avoue qu'il *soit* gentil…_  → _J'avoue qu'il *est* gentil…_ 
_Je veux bien avouer qu'il *soit* gentil…_ () / _Je veux bien avouer qu'il *est* gentil…_ 
_Je veux bien avouer qu'il *faille*…_ () / _Je veux bien avouer qu'il *faut*…_ 

Voir aussi :
bien qu'il existe des X qui puissent - attraction du subjonctif
bien que Paul prétende que sa femme sache l’anglais - attraction du subjonctif


----------



## Icetrance

Tu as bel et bien raison.

Quand j'y réfléchis, on ne dit pas "J'avoue qu'il soit..."   Je le confondais avec "je veux bien avouer que..." (le subjonctif par attraction...c'est bien ça!!)

Je pense avoir vu le subjonctif utilisé en ancien français dans la subordonnée de "avouer que", mais pas de nos jours. Alors là, c'est une toute autre histoire.

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello.


----------

